# Videoqualität: vlc vs. mplayer

## Moartel

Erstmal das wichtigste: Ich bin überzeugter vlc-User und will vlc behalten. Da die neue Version win32codecs unterstützt kann vlc endlich auch alle Formate lesen, die vorher mplayer vorenthalten waren.

Allerdings ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass mplayer eine bessere Videoqualität hat. Die Bilder erscheinen brillanter, leuchtender. Halt mehr wie im Kino  :Wink:  . Testmedium ist eine DVD gewesen. 

Da beide Programme ja die selben oder ähnliche Codecs benutzen denke ich, dass es an irgendeiner Einstellung liegen muss. Ich bin so weit, dass ich in vlc bei der Ausgabe statt "Standard" "XVideo" benutze. Damit sieht das Bild besser aus. 

Hat hier schon mal jemand mit den Einstellungen in mplayer und/oder vlc rumgespielt, oder weiß jemand was für Tricks mplayer benutzt um ein besseres Bild zu bekommen? Man könnte dann ja mal versuchen das auch in vlc so einzustellen.

----------

## caraboides

hallo,

was fuer einen rechner nimmst du dazu, mir ist aufgefallen (Kann ja auch rein subjektiv sein), das de rmplayer bei mehr performance bessere bilder macht. Mein Laptop mit 600Mhz war mit mplayer und DVDs nicht sehr zufrieden stellend vlc war kein unterschied, was aber richtig gut geht ist Xine ich weiss zwar nich wie die das machen, aber irgendwas macht Xine besser als mplayer. (ich wollte dich nich von vlc abbringen   :Smile:    )

CU

Christian

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi.

Bei gleichem Videoausgabetreiber, liegen die Qualitätsunterschiede meist in den Deinterlacing!/Kontrast/Gamma/Colorkey Einstellungen begründet. In den neueren Xine engines (ja ich weiß   :Wink: ), kann man auch die unterschiedlichen Postfilter verketten, damit sieht man ziemlich deutlich die Wirksamkeit der einzelnen Filtertypen.

----------

## Moartel

Der Rechner ist ein 1.13Ghz Celeron mit 256MB RAM. Von der Performance her habe ich bei keinem Programm Probleme.

Für mich ist das wichtigste Argument für vlc, dass er einfach alles liest und ein komfortables GUI hat. xine habe ich mal probiert, hatte damit aber extrem helle, bleiche Bilder. Keine Ahnung wo das herkam, ich habe mich auch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, da ich nur eine Backup-Lösung zu vlc gesucht habe, die das lesen konnte, was der vor 0.8.4 nicht konnte. 

Könnte man nicht irgendwie das ganzen Einstellungen in mplayer rausfinden und dann versuchen die in vlc zu übernehmen? Da die die gleichen Codecs benutzen sollte das möglich sein.

*edit*

Laut KMplayer benutzt mplayer Standardmäßig XVideo. Das wäre schon mal das erste. 

Wenn ich es schaffe die Bildqualität in vlc auf die von mplayer zu bringen werde ich ein HowTo schreiben, also schaut doch mal, ob ihr auch was findet   :Smile:   .

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich habe den mplayer..ich bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden mit dem..!den anderen player kenne ich allerdings auch nicht

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Könnte man nicht irgendwie das ganzen Einstellungen in mplayer rausfinden und dann versuchen die in vlc zu übernehmen? 

 

Sollte in Kombination von man mplayer und cat /etc/mplayer.conf möglich sein

lg

----------

## Moartel

Das funktioniert leider nicht, weil in /etc/mplayer.conf fast alles auskommentiert ist. Die Datei ist anscheinend nur dafür da Standardeinstellungen zu ändern, die Einstellungen selbst stehen da aber nicht drin   :Sad:  .

----------

## klemi

Hallo,

mich würde in dem Zusammenhang interessieren ob jemand eine qualitative Aussage zwischen  mplayer und Kaffeine machen kann?

Danke!

----------

## tobiasbeil

bei mir scheitert das compilieren vom neuesten vlc mit win32codecs-support.

welche use flags hast du gesetzt ?? ich habe festgestellt, dass man durch die rechte wahl der use flags

auch ~x86 programme installierbar/compilierbar sind. welche sind das ?

----------

## Moartel

Schau mal auf http://videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html

Da sind die USE-Flags aufgelistet, die das Team von VLC für gentoo empfiehlt. Wo man ein wenig aufpassen muss ist wxGTK. Wenn du vlc mit -gtk wxwindows kompilierst, musst du wxGTK mit wxgtk1 kompilieren. Wenn du vlc mit wxwindows gtk kompilierst musst du bei wxGTK gtk setzen. Evtl. hast du damit ein Problem. Weißt du aber eh, falls du schon früher vlc benutzt hast. Allerdings benutzt der neue vlc wxGTK 2.6, evtl. liegt da das Problem. Schau dir auch mal die USE-Flags davon an.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> Schau mal auf http://videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html
> 
> Da sind die USE-Flags aufgelistet, die das Team von VLC für gentoo empfiehlt. Wo man ein wenig aufpassen muss ist wxGTK. Wenn du vlc mit -gtk wxwindows kompilierst, musst du wxGTK mit wxgtk1 kompilieren. Wenn du vlc mit wxwindows gtk kompilierst musst du bei wxGTK gtk setzen. Evtl. hast du damit ein Problem. Weißt du aber eh, falls du schon früher vlc benutzt hast. Allerdings benutzt der neue vlc wxGTK 2.6, evtl. liegt da das Problem. Schau dir auch mal die USE-Flags davon an.

 

jaja, aber das sind allgemeine use flag empfehlungen und beziehen sich nicht unbedingt auf die neueste version 0.8.4 mit win32codecs support.

ältere versionen von vlc haben bei mir immer compiliert.

----------

## Moartel

Ich habe für die neue Version nur win32codecs hinzugefügt. vlc ist mit gtk kompiliert worden und wxGTK auch. Mehr habe ich nicht gemacht. Vielleicht liegt es an deiner Compiler-Version (ich habe gcc-3.4.3) oder an was anderem. Poste doch mal deinen Fehler im Multimedia-Forum oder hier. Vielleicht kann dir jemand helfen.

----------

